# J-1 Summer Camp and Study Abroad



## lozenlady (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi I dont't know if anyone can help me but it's worth a shot 

Ok a bit of background, I am a second year university student and starting in september I will be studying in the USA as part of our year abroad scheme. I understand I need a J-1 student visa.

Secondly this will be my third summer working at a girl scout camp in northern WI through a company called CCUSA. I have to have J-1 visa for this too.

I have had conflicting opinions on wether I need two separate J-1 visa's one for camp and one for school or whether they can be on the same visa.

I have contacted my study abroad office and they are not sure but think I may be able to only have one visa.

I contacted CCUSA and they told me defiantly I need two separate visa's.

Finally I decided to contact the American embassy at £1.20 per min. They did not know whether I need one or two.

Currently I have a visa appointment booked for april 12th to get at least one of my visa's if not both.

Anyway all this chatter I bet I have confused some of you. So my question is do any of you have experience with working in the USA then studying there? Also if I have to re-enter the country on my second visa for school am I able to do this in Canada or will I have to fly home for a day or two?

I hope someone can help me out?! If I am unclear on anything then do hesitate to let me know


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What is referred to as continental US (Canada, Mexico, Bahamas ...) does not constitute leaving the US for immigration purposes.
Reading through J1 requirements I would say you do need seperate visas. It is tied to a specific course of study or program. Bring your question up at the interview. 
You should be able to work but only limited hours and on-campus. Your international student counselor/mentor will be able to direct you to the appropriate employment office on campus.


----------



## lozenlady (Mar 29, 2011)

twostep said:


> What is referred to as continental US (Canada, Mexico, Bahamas ...) does not constitute leaving the US for immigration purposes.


I had a funny feeling there was a clause somewhere that required me to fly somewhere. I shall definitely be asking at my interview, but I will still try and hold out hope that as I am only changing the sponsorship of my visa, not the visa type or anything continental border crossing might be acceptable. Funnily enough it was actually the US embassy that suggested crossing the border in canada!

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

lozenlady said:


> I had a funny feeling there was a clause somewhere that required me to fly somewhere. I shall definitely be asking at my interview, but I will still try and hold out hope that as I am only changing the sponsorship of my visa, not the visa type or anything continental border crossing might be acceptable. Funnily enough it was actually the US embassy that suggested crossing the border in canada!
> 
> Thanks


Well, "the US Embassy" does not indicate who gave you this information. I hope it works out so you do not have to return to the UK. Please keep us posted. This will be useful information for someone else in your situation.


----------

